
Optimistic Sci-Fi - mattjaynes
http://yehudakatz.com/2009/05/11/optimistic-sci-fi/
======
asciilifeform
Science fiction was not over-optimistic. Rather, we have lost the will to
explore:

<http://yarchive.net/physics/effete.html>

------
zandorg
Maybe the optimism was to do with the ever-growing 90s economy?

